# Dave's Kaboom's



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I saw a site online that has the Winning Streak 3" 1/4 versions at a pretty decent price. They definitely look like a Hot n Tot. Anyone use these on the river and if so, how do they compare to a good 'ol hot n tot?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Great lure. The copper/orange is a great color. They have a similar, but maybe not as aggressive an action as a traditional 1/4 oz Tot. More stable though.


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

unless they are $.99 a piece i wouldn't waste ur money. had too many where the finish chips off after one or two fish.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

less vibration like was stated.....more like that of a risto rap (another decent one that can be found cheap)......for a couple bucks ill buy either or ....


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

Dave&#8217;s Kaboom was founded and owned by Dave Storm. &#8216;THE&#8217; Storm behind and former owner of Storm Lures which is now owned by Normark. When Dave sold the company (and the name) to Normark, they eliminated over 60% of their line (many of the favorite lures and colors of Charter Captains and River Guides) and shipped production (of course) over-seas. Normark began producing an inferior product. For example the &#8216;Hot-N-Tot&#8217; now has a glued on plastic bill instead of the original aluminum bill, as does the Thunder Stick/Deep Thunder Stick Jr. If you check out the design, the eye is on the bill and this bill is very easily snapped off with very little pressure. When I first tried them, I was experiencing 1 out of 3 failures on Steelhead and Salmon. The bill actually snapped off. I still have a bunch of them left and enjoy demonstrating how easily the bill comes off to my clients by snapping it off with two fingers. The action of the lure was also changed due to the properties of the lures, rendering a less productive bait. 

Storm received many complaints over their product. It changed the way many Walleye Captains and River Guides fished. My go-to lure for Steelhead and Salmon was now a piece of junk and my favorite and top producing colors were eliminated. When this happened, I shopped far and wide and bought up every original Storm I could find. This allowed me to hold on for a couple of years. 

Dave Storm started hearing about all the complaints. In his agreement with Normark, they had a non-compete with him for 3 years. After 3 years had passed, Dave fired up his new company (Dave&#8217;s Kaboob! Baits). He was able to start producing the original Hot-N-Tot under the new name &#8211; Winning Streak and the old Thunder Stick under the name KA-BOOM! These lure run, look, and catch fish like the originals. I wouldn&#8217;t give you 2 cents for the lure produced under the Storm name by Normark. They are junk. Dave produces a top shelf quality product and it&#8217;s good to see people are starting to learn about his new company and his product line. If you miss the original Hot-N-Tot or Thunder Stick/Deep Thunder Stick Jr., try his products &#8211; you&#8217;ll be very happy with the results.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Will Dave Storm be bringing back the Wigglewart and it's variations? This is my absolute favorite lure.
Thanks for the news below, if the Wigglewart is again available, then I'm a happy boy. That news just made my day, I'm not crapping you...........yeeehaaaaaaa


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

brad's in washington state makes all the wiggle wart colors for chromers and kings you'll ever need.

they even bought the molds and tooling to make my favorite lure of all time the thin fin. although they dont make the size or color im looking for they still have somewhat an array of colors that are pretty awesome. speaking of that anybody have any magnum silver scale original storm thin fins laying around they want to get rid of?


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

they have brought back the original wiggle wart and the hot-n-tot with the metal lip. i have not used either so i can not comment ,but i.m.o. rapala/storm has not produced the same quality of lures since the mergers . the hard/soft lures are junk. the new mad flash purple hot-n-tot looks nice ,but the fish are deeper than before so i will stick to deep t-stick jr's , daves , and original wiggle warts when i am trolling that way , but normally i am using either spoons(with divers) or bottom bouncers. much easier to control depth, they don't catch the weeds as much and i don't have to tune them.

http://www.stormlures.com/products/index.cfm?type=hard_lures


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

doug spawnmesh said:


> That's not true, It's the rumor- But Not True. Normark bought everything to do with Storm,EVERYTHING! The storm family Walked away after signing tha sales agreement,Handed over the Key and walked out. Normark Keep everything.
> They have All sales records,tooling,personel files, etc. EVERYTHING Even the toilet paper in the jon!! There are No Records of Any Kind available to anyone except Rapala/normark. Dave storm had said in another site..


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

ok they copied them. the injection molds are made from dies that were purchased by dave storm. those die specs are CAD based. so if the price is right that tool and die manufacturer can make those dies again.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

doug spawnmesh said:


> ok they copied them. the injection molds are made from dies that were purchased by dave storm. those die specs are CAD based. so if the price is right that tool and die manufacturer can make those dies again.


I'm sure there close, I do know Dave's has the best lip out there. I like the hardened alum. Say's on his site it's locked into place. Will not pull off. I haven't crushed one Yet?
I sure wish he had a green craw #121 in storm.
some non rattle ones be Good too.. for the severe clear of Nov.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

double trouble said:


> they have brought back the original wiggle wart and the hot-n-tot with the metal lip.
> 
> http://www.stormlures.com/products/index.cfm?type=hard_lures


This is correct, some of the colors have changed though, some colors are better some I wish they still made.


I cant find a difference in the way they run from the old metal lip tots.


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

I have had good luck with the Kabooms for both casting and regular plugging as well as walleye. I make no distinction in my boxes of cranks between those and the old tots when putting them out and haven't noticed a difference. Daves also has the Jointed kabooms which I haven't tried for steelhead (yet) but on walleye they are really deadly.

My question is what about the Dave's nitro shiners? Have you guys had luck casting those for kings. I only have a couple and haven't caught a fish on them yet I have them in hot tiger and tried them a fair amount this fall. I Killed them on the regular deep T-Jr's the next cast but in a different color. So I am not sure if they were firing for me just because the color was a little too much in the clear water or if the action is that different. they have a somewhat different bill and a little fatter body that the original deep jr's.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I have had pretty good luck with the Kabooms myself, love them for when we get that higher water in December. The nitro shiners I have caught fish on but it seems like the OG thunders out-produce them for sure. It seems like the lips crack off easier on the nitros as well.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's what I'm field testing, the Lil' Fatfish available from Yakima. http://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/html/Lil-FatFish-p-16174.html

I've got about a dozen NIB Warts and Tots and maybe twice that many in my box. I have got to find a replacement. Caught 2 on this plug that day and didn't start using it to 3:30 PM. Was going to go last Wed. but my motor was locked up. They found a leak in the lower unit. They're going to replace the water pump while it's in the shop. It'll be ready by next Wed. I'll keep the board posted about these plugs. Storm sure did louse it up. The Brad's are good except their colors need tweaking. Check out the available colors on the Fatfish. FYI they dig deeper and harder than a wart, tighter wiggle. Like I said, this was the first one I caught on them so I'm doing further testing. I've got about 5 & 6 colors to show the fish. Bummer not being able to fish but it's much better the motor crapped out in the pole barn than on the river.

The Dave's Kaboom is styled after the Rattle Tot which is good but it's too small for me. I wish it was the 1/2 oz Rattle Tot size. I was just at Gander last night and eye balled them. Man is it going to stink when I snag my last Rattle Tot, lol. Guess, I'll go swimming and call it a day.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Fish Eye said:


> Here's what I'm field testing, the Lil' Fatfish available from Yakima. http://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/html/Lil-FatFish-p-16174.html
> 
> I've got about a dozen NIB Warts and Tots and maybe twice that many in my box. I have got to find a replacement. Caught 2 on this plug that day and didn't start using it to 3:30 PM. Was going to go last Wed. but my motor was locked up. They found a leak in the lower unit. They're going to replace the water pump while it's in the shop. It'll be ready by next Wed. I'll keep the board posted about these plugs. Storm sure did louse it up. The Brad's are good except their colors need tweaking. Check out the available colors on the Fatfish. FYI they dig deeper and harder than a wart, tighter wiggle. Like I said, this was the first one I caught on them so I'm doing further testing. I've got about 5 & 6 colors to show the fish. Bummer not being able to fish but it's much better the motor crapped out in the pole barn than on the river.
> 
> The Dave's Kaboom is styled after the Rattle Tot which is good but it's too small for me. I wish it was the 1/2 oz Rattle Tot size. I was just at Gander last night and eye balled them. Man is it going to stink when I snag my last Rattle Tot, lol. Guess, I'll go swimming and call it a day.


Nice lure:yikes:, where do i pick up a couple dozen?
Oh No- Here I Go Again!!:help:


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Ron Matthews said:


> Nice lure:yikes:, where do i pick up a couple dozen?
> Oh No- Here I Go Again!!:help:


I have seen a few around michigan in various shops but this place has the largest variety of colors that I have found. They have 3 different sizes.


http://www.sportco.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=343&idproduct=46853


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i just don't know if i can justify $7.50 a plug.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I might go $4.00 for a plug and that's it. I already have to lay down a small fortune on my salmon crankbait supply every year. :lol:


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

I get them from Yakima directly. Try that link I posted. I've washed the larger size in gold/orange, flourescent red/silver and kelly green/laderback with no success. I loaded up on the Lil' size for early spring.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Fish Eye, I've had some success with that plug as well, esp on fresh fish. Pick up a Kwikfish k13 "Grinch", downsize the hooks, and I know you will like the results!! Jays keeps them in stock.


----------



## streakfreak (Aug 26, 2006)

OK....first post....I am Dave Storm, SON of one of the original owners of the Storm Lures company. 

I did not own the Storm Lure company, but did start my own business after the 3 year non-compete that my father had....not me, with Rapala which expired 3 years after Jan.1, 1999. I personally did not have a non-compete agreement. I did not buy any molds, keep any molds, copy any molds as stated above! My molds for my lures are unique to me, designed by me and are not copies or duplicates of Storm lures. Yes, I am making baits to compete with the older Storm-Family made baits, my plastic baits are 100% made here in the USA....but please don't say that I am using original molds, owned the company or anything of that nature! I started from scratch after it was proper to do so...and am still going strong. Oh, yeah, the Storm Dies were NOT CAD based..they were built by hand, and designed by my father...we did not use computers to build the original dies, nor do I use computers for my baits.

Thank you however for your support.
Dave Storm


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Welcome to the site Dave.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

streakfreak said:


> OK....first post....I am Dave Storm, SON of one of the original owners of the Storm Lures company.
> 
> 
> Dave for being a lurker for that many years I think u owe us all a Winning Streak :yikes::corkysm55
> ...


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I've been using the Kaboom shiner the past 3 weeks on the DR. with great success!! Those walleyes are tearing it up!! Keep up the good work and I'll be filling more of my tackle box with your baits soon!!


----------



## streakfreak (Aug 26, 2006)

"Lurker".....well, I honestly do not attend message boards much anymore, but when I googled me, this thread came up and I had to make some corrections, as the descriptions of my company were inaccurate. But that is OK! No one can know what is going on unless someone who really knows the issue speaks out...so I did.

Thanks for your support. I will be checking in more often with you guys.
Dave Storm


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome, Dave. Is there going to be a lure from Kaboom that is as good as the Wiggle Wart family (Pee Wees, Wee Steelies, etc)? They are/were my all-time favorite lure, and I am down to my last few.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes they do work probably no different than a 'tot IMHO.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good baits Dave & welcome to M-S.com!!
Stop by often!



Robert


----------

